# Moving buttons and product dropdown menu in Bigcartel?



## Getup Merch (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Can anyone help with a very basic bigcartel design question? I don't have money to hire a designer and just need to make one small change.

The site URL is www.getupmerch.com and the change i want to make is on the product pages.

I'm trying to move the 'add to cart' button and product size selector dropdown menu. I'd like to move them so they sit under the product image. So it will go in this order, with a space in between each one and aligned to the middle of the picture - 

Product Image
Dropdown size selector
Add to cart button

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated as I can't afford a designer yet.

Thanks a lot,

Tim


----------

